# Club Nintendo US rewards are up



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 6, 2012)

https://club.nintendo.com/


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 6, 2012)

Why doesn't NoE also get something like this? D=


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2012)

Holy shit! They actually did something good this year!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 6, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> Holy shit! They actually did something good this year!


No, this sucks.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2012)

soulx said:


> Yuki Amano said:
> 
> 
> > Holy shit! They actually did something good this year!
> ...



In my opinion, it's better than Mario Pins/Hat. Statue is better, though. BTW, it doesn't appear in club.nintendo.com nor my email. Where is it?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 6, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Yuki Amano said:
> ...


Shitty poster set and playing cards that aren't Hanafuda Cards. These rewards suck.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2012)

soulx said:


> Yuki Amano said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...



It's free stuff. Deal with it. They didn't have to award us with anything,


----------



## Forstride (Jul 6, 2012)

wut...It still says announcement coming soon for me.


----------



## kimekaro (Jul 6, 2012)

Still says "Coming Soon" for me as well.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> wut...It still says announcement coming soon for me.



It was taken down for some reason. Although I think it'll come back up soon. Maybe adding some stuff? It does seem like they could add two more games?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jul 6, 2012)

So you get a bunch of free stuff and free games, and you're not happy? What do you have to do to be a platinum or gold member anyway?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2012)

Maikel Steneker said:


> So you get a bunch of free stuff and free games, and you're not happy? What do you have to do to be a platinum or gold member anyway?



Do surveys about games that you bought. About 20 Wii games to get Platinum.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jul 6, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> Do surveys about games that you bought.


OK, consider yourselves very lucky then. I have bought dozens of Nintendo games, and the best stuff we can get in return (in Europe) is a Kirby frisbee or Virtual Console points with a really bad conversion rate. If I got even one of those games for free, I'd be really happy.


----------



## YoshiKart (Jul 6, 2012)

I'll be getting the Mario cards, and... not ever opening or using them...

I'm still quite disappointed with this selection. NoA hasn't stepped up yet in terms of Japan's selection.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2012)

You only get one?


----------



## OrGoN3 (Jul 6, 2012)

Odd. These aren't up for me yet (USA). I guess later this week.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2012)

andy249901 said:


> You only get one?



It's been like that since 2009. Seriously guys, stop complaining. Microsoft/Sony don't do this. Just be happy that they allow you to get SOMETHING free.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 6, 2012)

I guess I'll get the cards. I think I got all those games. Didn't want no calender and if I really wanted a poster, I'll print it out. Would be nice if it was another statue (like Zelda themed)
or a retail downloadable tho.


----------



## XtremeCore (Jul 6, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> Maikel Steneker said:
> 
> 
> > So you get a bunch of free stuff and free games, and you're not happy? What do you have to do to be a platinum or gold member anyway?
> ...



Actually it's 10. 50 points for each first party title and an additional 10 for the post play survey.


----------



## awssk8er (Jul 6, 2012)

The prizes are normally better.

The best one I got was the Mario hat a few years ago.

And I can't believe Europeans are complaining about not getting these awards. Nintendo gave out free limited edition 3DSs, and a lot of people here on the site got them. I would much rather have a chance at getting a free 3DS than have some posters that will just sit in my closet forever.

Edit:

Yeah, they're not up for me either.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 6, 2012)

awssk8er said:


> The prizes are normally better.
> 
> The best one I got was the Mario hat a few years ago.
> 
> And I can't believe Europeans are complaining about not getting these awards. Nintendo gave out free limited edition 3DSs, and a lot of people here on the site got them. I would much rather have a chance at getting a free 3DS than have some posters that will just sit in my closet forever.


lol

I was hoping for a limited edition 3ds xl. Like seriously.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't know what you guys are complaining about, those playing cards are seriously slick, and they are PLASTIC, not paper.


----------



## stab244 (Jul 6, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> I don't know what you guys are complaining about, those playing cards are seriously slick, and they are PLASTIC, not paper.


Yeah same here. That's what I would pick if I could pick right now. Update your dang site Nintendo. zz

EDIT: Dang I kinda want Majora's Mask too because I haven't played it yet. Hmm..


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jul 6, 2012)

I really wonder what the gold one was. I reached 300 coins last minute (Doing surveys and such on June 29)


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 6, 2012)

Guys, maybe the premium reward isn't to everyone's taste but at least you're not left to only a small desk calender for Gold status. You can choose an awesome game now which is 100x better.


----------



## mcopo (Jul 6, 2012)

Still "coming soon" for me... Anyone has any idea of when they reappear? I just found out that I was gold member! Wasn't caring much about it since I was expecting some physical reward, which needs delivering (I'm not from USA/Canada, so only digital rewards for me)! BUT, now that I know the reward is free games... ME WANT IT!!


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 6, 2012)

mcopo said:


> Still "coming soon" for me... Anyone has any idea of when they reappear? I just found out that I was gold member! Wasn't caring much about it since I was expecting some physical reward, which needs delivering (I'm not from USA/Canada, so only digital rewards for me)! BUT, now that I know the reward is free games... ME WANT IT!!


Probably won't be long. This is the usual time reward info gets posted so maybe just drop in tomorrow. After all, they aren't going to run out of digital product


----------



## stab244 (Jul 6, 2012)

AshuraZro said:


> Guys, maybe the premium reward isn't to everyone's taste but at least you're not left to only a small desk calender for Gold status. You can choose an awesome game now which is 100x better.


It seems based on that screen cap that Gold members also get access to the games too.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2012)

Last time I'm saying this: STOP COMPLAINING GODDAMMIT! What would you rather have? Nothing or something? Besides, those cards looks pimpin'. So do the posters.


----------



## kimekaro (Jul 6, 2012)

The cards do indeed look pretty great. Them being Plastic is likely to seal the deal for me as well.


----------



## Janthran (Jul 6, 2012)

All gold rewards, y u no 3DSware

I mean, seriously. I don't want Wii games, and I don't want VC.
Minis March Again it is..


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 6, 2012)

The funny thing is that Minis March Again was already released on Club Nintendo, last January.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 6, 2012)

When it comes to having worthwhile prizes, Club Nintendon't.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> The funny thing is that Minis March Again was already released on Club Nintendo, last January.



ALL of the games were already released on CN.



Gahars said:


> When it comes to having worthwhile prizes, Club Nintendon't.



Does Sony/Microsoft/pretty much any video game company do this? No. Does Nintendo do it? Yes. It's FREE! FREE! FREE! (OK, maybe you have to spend 30 minutes of your life taking surveys)


----------



## Gahars (Jul 6, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > The funny thing is that Minis March Again was already released on Club Nintendo, last January.
> ...



Getting so worked up over a little joke really isn't too healthy. 

My advice? Relax, don't do it (even if you want to go do it). Because it bears repeating: relax, don't do it. When you want to come back, just be calm about it.

Less aggression helps everyone.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 6, 2012)

I guess I'll get the calendar. I already downloaded Majoria's Mask when it was available a few months ago. Seriously though Nintendo needs to stop this shit. Japan gets real rewards while North America and Europe get the short end of the stick.


----------



## AzureuzZetsunai (Jul 6, 2012)

does site went on maintenance???

D:


----------



## Izzy011 (Jul 6, 2012)

Ehh, these aren't that great. I guess I'll get the posters though


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 6, 2012)

and website on maintenance seems everyone wnats to get their reward


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 6, 2012)

I dont know weather to get cards or posters. I can show off the cards anywhere, but the posters look so awesome... waaaah!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Why doesn't NoE also get something like this? D=


Because our president is a guy who can't even speak basic english (Satoru Shibata)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 6, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> Last time I'm saying this: STOP COMPLAINING GODDAMMIT! What would you rather have? Nothing or something? Besides, those cards looks pimpin'. So do the posters.



Jesus Christ dude shut the fuck up.

Also, these rewards aren't available to me for some reason. It's just the pins and gold calendar...


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 6, 2012)

tigris said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Why doesn't NoE also get something like this? D=
> ...


He's Japanese, hence our service should be more like Japan's one. D=
Also, I'm kinda glad it's an actual Japanese guy instead of an European version of Reggie on Europe. =3


----------



## 431unknown (Jul 6, 2012)

I just picked the poster set. I'll frame them all and hang Luigi in my boys bedroom and Link and Pit in our Gaming/Theater room.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 6, 2012)

Hmm, is it just me, or anyone else only getting 2 choices with platinum? When I checked Club Nintendo, it gave me only two options for Platinum status. The cards (platinum), or the calendar (gold). I didn't get any other options like the games or the posters.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Hmm, is it just me, or anyone else only getting 2 choices with platinum? When I checked Club Nintendo, it gave me only two options for Platinum status. The cards (platinum), or the calendar (gold). I didn't get any other options like the games or the posters.



Empty your cache/cookies, and REFRESH REFRESH REFRESH!!!!! Also, I can't decide what to get! They're all so good rewards. I'm currently considering the exclusive rewards. Sorry Majora, I'll buy you later.


----------



## loco365 (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm stuck between the playing cards and Majora's Mask. I don't really have much room for posters, I've bought Minis March Again, I'm not a massive Metroid fan, Super Mario Kart is as hard as hell (And I can download it), and I'm tired of the calendars. But then, I can download Majora's Mask too. Hmm...


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 7, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, is it just me, or anyone else only getting 2 choices with platinum? When I checked Club Nintendo, it gave me only two options for Platinum status. The cards (platinum), or the calendar (gold). I didn't get any other options like the games or the posters.
> ...



Thanks, that did it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 7, 2012)

I got the posters. They're going to look lovely in frames along with all my other Nintendo posters.


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 7, 2012)

I dont really like them, I would have been happier with a hat or pins to be honest, the only thing I was interested in was Majoras Mask and Metroid, both both of which I already got because HALF OF THESE WERE ALREADY IN THE SHOP. I guess I could us a calender.


----------



## syko5150 (Jul 7, 2012)

I went with the playing cards. The posters just don't seem worth it for a platinum reward maybe a gold reward. The games are all something I can get whenever I feel like it so nothing special there.


----------



## AngryGreek766 (Jul 7, 2012)

wow... ya def not going for platnium next year buying 20 wii games  is def not worth this....this is by far the worst selection of prizes so far


----------



## freaksloan (Jul 7, 2012)

No idea what to get.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 7, 2012)

is their a glitch on club nintendo ? i can still choose a prize after i claimed one


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 7, 2012)

AngryGreek766 said:


> wow... ya def not going for platnium next year buying 20 wii games  is def not worth this....this is by far the worst selection of prizes so far



Because some aluminum pins and a cheap felt hat is so much better.


----------



## AngryGreek766 (Jul 7, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> AngryGreek766 said:
> 
> 
> > wow... ya def not going for platnium next year buying 20 wii games  is def not worth this....this is by far the worst selection of prizes so far
> ...


i would love the hat or the statue.  the cards are wack and i didnt buy 20 wii games for a poster.. also the vc games u can jsut buy anytime theres nothing exclusive about these selections


----------



## Clarky (Jul 7, 2012)

had to settle for the cards, didn't buy half the gear to buy some naff calender or poster


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 7, 2012)

did anyone tried to claim a prize after they claimed one ?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 7, 2012)

AngryGreek766 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > AngryGreek766 said:
> ...



I would hope that you bought 20 Wii games to play and enjoy those 20 Wii games.


----------



## AngryGreek766 (Jul 7, 2012)

they could at least give u more then 3 posters dammit


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> >bought 20 Wii games.
> >Enjoyed all 20.









List of titles or it didn't happen.


----------



## AngryGreek766 (Jul 7, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > >bought 20 Wii games.
> ...


u wont me to list the games i bought? why exactly lol


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2012)

AngryGreek766 said:


> u wont me to list the games i bought? why exactly lol


It was a joke. What I was really saying between the lines is that with the size of the Wii's library and the amount of good games in it, the chances of buying 20 games and being satisfied with each and every one of them are slim to none.


----------



## Presto99 (Jul 7, 2012)

I can name 20 good Wii games right now, but I don't wanna type em. You don't have to buy shovelware. Funny, though. More like immature.
Oh, I'm totally using my Platinum status to get Metroid 2 Return of Samus for the VC Gameboy. /sarcasm, I'm torn between posters or cards.


----------



## AngryGreek766 (Jul 7, 2012)

Presto99 said:


> I can name 20 good Wii games right now, but I don't wanna type em. You don't have to buy shovelware. Funny, though. More like immature.
> Oh, I'm totally using my Platinum status to get Metroid 2 Return of Samus for the VC Gameboy. /s, I'm torn between posters or cards.


wait so u can choose more then 1 reward?


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 7, 2012)

AngryGreek766 said:


> Presto99 said:
> 
> 
> > I can name 20 good Wii games right now, but I don't wanna type em. You don't have to buy shovelware. Funny, though. More like immature.
> ...


Actually no you cannot. It specifically says choose one prize


----------



## steve007 (Jul 7, 2012)

Um , What would be better I own mario vs donkey kong O.O Uh um I pick Metroid II: Return of Samus I own the other games bad pick >_< they should of let us pick are own DLC not random use the same ones they used in club nintendo coins


----------



## AngryGreek766 (Jul 7, 2012)

Guess im going with the posters... Ill grab the donkey kong set aswell wit 400 coins. That should fill up my walls


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 7, 2012)

Got the cards. Only interesting thing on there.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 7, 2012)

I just got Metroid II.

(Unrelated, but I noticed Legend of Zelda is on NES VC now. )


----------



## Mindzpeed (Jul 7, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> AngryGreek766 said:
> 
> 
> > Presto99 said:
> ...


That's strange cuz i just downloaded the free Metriod 2 and I can still download the mario vs donkey kong :/


----------



## XtremeCore (Jul 7, 2012)

Mindzpeed said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> > AngryGreek766 said:
> ...


Wait. You mean Platinum elite members get to choose 2 gifts?

Damn it. Should've registered the rest of my 3DS titles


----------



## AngryGreek766 (Jul 7, 2012)

XtremeCore said:


> Mindzpeed said:
> 
> 
> > chavosaur said:
> ...


do they really or is it just a bug


----------



## Hanafuda (Jul 7, 2012)

AngryGreek766 said:


> do they really or is it just a bug




considering the club-n site is down again for the 2nd time today, I'm gonna go with "just a bug."


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 7, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > >bought 20 Wii games.
> ...



I LOL'ed so hard reading this.


----------



## Another World (Jul 7, 2012)

I love this part:

"Your Elite Status Reward will be distributed before the end of December, 2012". at least i know i might get my prize before xmas. =P



Yuki Amano said:


> It's free stuff. Deal with it. They didn't have to award us with anything,



you can't be serious? you have to spend *hundreds* of dollars to qualify. its hardly free.

this is an established rewards system, it isn't like we are bitching because we found out yesterday that tomorrow we would get free stuff for all of our purchases during the past year. we knew it was coming, we saved - spent - and waited, and the choices presented to us are lackluster rehashes of old memories we would rather soon forget.

-another world


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jul 7, 2012)

Meh, not really impressed. I wish I could get the poster set but I only got Gold status... the game that appeals to me is Majora's Mask but I already got that with coins...

What to do, what to do...?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 7, 2012)

Bobbyloujo said:


> Meh, not really impressed. I wish I could get the poster set but I only got Gold status... the game that appeals to me is Majora's Mask but I already got that with coins...
> 
> What to do, what to do...?



Get the calendar. It's pretty good quality, judging by the previous years.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 7, 2012)

Plus if you dont really like it as a calender you can make a collage with all the pictures on the calender.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jul 7, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Get the calendar. It's pretty good quality, judging by the previous years.





chavosaur said:


> Plus if you dont really like it as a calender you can make a collage with all the pictures on the calender.


Yeah, I guess you're right. It is the only tangible thing I can get.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 7, 2012)

Another World said:


> I love this part:
> 
> "Your Elite Status Reward will be distributed before the end of December, 2012". at least i know i might get my prize before xmas. =P
> 
> ...



Then don't bother with it, simple as that. You spend hundreds of dollars a year on games for other consoles, and for you AW, you spend hundreds of dollars on retro stuff. You don't get anything for free, at least with this you do. You get the game no matter what, but you also get little freebies, something that pretty much every other developer doesn't do. This stuff is free, and if you say otherwise you're a fool. It might not be much to you, but for me, the posters I've gotten from CN and had them framed is totally worth it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 7, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Another World said:
> 
> 
> > I love this part:
> ...



Thank you for not wasting my time on that guy.


----------



## ichidansan (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok, my first time as any reward status. I have platinum. and i got a screen that gives me 2 choices. and it's some mario cards or a calendar. y no zelda posters?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 7, 2012)

ichidansan said:


> Ok, my first time as any reward status. I have platinum. and i got a screen that gives me 2 choices. and it's some mario cards or a calendar. y no zelda posters?



Erase your browsers cache.


----------



## ichidansan (Jul 7, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> ichidansan said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, my first time as any reward status. I have platinum. and i got a screen that gives me 2 choices. and it's some mario cards or a calendar. y no zelda posters?
> ...


Thanks! got the posters! been a poster year for me. first limited edition posters, then the normal zelda poster set, and now finally the platinum poster set! although pit and luigi are with it it's been a zelda filled year lol.

and do we get 2 rewards or something? club nintendo just asked me to redeem again.


----------



## Another World (Jul 7, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> This stuff is free



so now the definition of free is that you must spend something to get something? if it was free they would offer something for nothing, that is not the case here.

what they offered are incentives to spend our money. remember, this program was pre-existing. it was established to perform the outcome it has just provided. everyone who bought something and who subsequently entered the code, attempted to achieve a status worthy of acquiring a "prize". these things are not "gifts" by any means.

stop trying to put a spin on it, face the facts, it is what it is and it can't be something it is not.



Yuki Amano said:


> Thank you for not wasting my time on that guy.



i patiently await your witty response.

-another world


----------



## XtremeCore (Jul 7, 2012)

Another World said:


> so now the definition of free is that you must spend something to get something? if it was free they would offer something for nothing, that is not the case here.
> 
> what they offered are incentives to spend our money.
> 
> ...


No one is asking you to pay for first party titles for Club Nintendo. That's pretty stupid. I don't pay 49 bucks for Skyward Sword just to get 50 + 10 points from Club Nintendo. I pay for it because I love Zelda (franchise loyalty I guess). 

IMHO, I won't view Club Nintendo as an incentive for me to buy MORE first party titles. I view it as a bonus for buying first party titles. It's more like a way to make Nintendo fans feel exclusive. Besides no company is obliged to reward you for supporting them. If you're unhappy with the product, lodge a complain. If you're happy with it, good. They don't have to give you a title or a hundred dollars because of that. 

That said, the rewards are technically free. You pay for the game. You don't pay for the rewards. Otherwise, I doubt the price would be 49 bucks.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 7, 2012)

Your stupidity makes my head hurt


----------



## Haloman800 (Jul 7, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Bobbyloujo said:
> 
> 
> > Meh, not really impressed. I wish I could get the poster set but I only got Gold status... the game that appeals to me is Majora's Mask but I already got that with coins...
> ...


The calendar sucks. I got it one year and the tiny flaps that hold it up constantly collapse.


----------



## Another World (Jul 7, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Your stupidity makes my head hurt



while your ridiculous stance is admirable it results in a similar set of issues. yet, i never called you names. its fine to be passionate about your opinions, however misguided they may be, but resorting to name calling is just fucking lame.



XtremeCore said:


> That said, the rewards are technically free. You pay for the game. You don't pay for the rewards. Otherwise, I doubt the price would be 49 bucks.



you pay for the games and by doing so you receive rewards. it is impossible to obtain the rewards without first paying for the game. thus there is no way to argue that they are "free". again, they are not giving something for nothing. call it an "incentive program" or a "bonus program" but stop trying to argue they are "free gifts".

an opinion about the program is your entitlement, but your opinion about the rewards being "gifts" is misguided. again, gifts would be free, we would not need to first pay to receive them.

-another world


----------



## XtremeCore (Jul 7, 2012)

Another World said:


> XtremeCore said:
> 
> 
> > That said, the rewards are technically free. You pay for the game. You don't pay for the rewards. Otherwise, I doubt the price would be 49 bucks.
> ...



The way you put it seems to be that WE, consumers, are paying $49 for a first party title that comes compulsorily with Club Nintendo, which is wrong.

Without Club Nintendo, you're still paying $49 for a first party title.

It is true that it is impossible to obtain rewards without first paying for the game, but you're not obliged to obtain the rewards. Nintendo doesn't tell you that if you pay for their games, you WILL be getting the rewards. Rewards as always are just added bonus. It's not like if there's no Club Nintendo, first party titles would drop to $39.

Just picture this - a country which imports games from US doesn't get Club Nintendo, yet consumers from the country have to pay $49 if not more for the games. In US, even though we've Club Nintendo, we're still paying $49. Don't you think the rewards you're getting are actually free? It's not like you've collected 600 Club Nintendo coins and yet Nintendo demand you to fork out another $10 for let's say the Mario play cards.

Your logic is thus twisted, because firstly like I said, you're not paying for Club Nintendo's reward. You're paying for the games. Secondly, you're not obliged to get the rewards. Rewards are not part of your game purchases. Thirdly, if you're not happy with the rewards, and if you think that Club Nintendo's rewards are part of your game purchases, stop buying first party titles. Go for 3rd party titles then. Same price minus the reward program. I don't see how is that fair.


----------



## Another World (Jul 7, 2012)

XtremeCore said:


> It is true that it is impossible to obtain rewards without first paying for the game



the point i have been repeatedly making. everything else about your reply is inconsequential to this discussion. i am by no means stating anything else besides the fact that *you must first pay to receive the reward*, which proves the rewards do not come for free. 

it doesn't matter how the end-user decides to use their codes. it doesn't matter if they purchased the game with rewards in mind. it doesn't matter that the rewards system exists in one country or another.

the only point i am arguing is that you must make a purchase to receive the rewards. so how can the items be "free"?

if they were truly free then nintendo would offer them without any prior purchases, and this is not the case. you asked "Don't you think the rewards you're getting are actually free?", and so i need to ask, Don't you think the rewards you are getting are actually because you spent hundreds of dollars on software and hardware?

-another world


----------



## DrOctapu (Jul 7, 2012)

Maikel Steneker said:


> So you get a bunch of free stuff and free games, and you're not happy? What do you have to do to be a platinum or gold member anyway?


Buy like a thousand dollars worth of nintendo shit.
And somehow I feel as though my loyalty is worth more than an SNES game I already have and could pirate if I wanted it on wii.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jul 7, 2012)

DrOctapu said:


> Maikel Steneker said:
> 
> 
> > So you get a bunch of free stuff and free games, and you're not happy? What do you have to do to be a platinum or gold member anyway?
> ...


But still, it's just a bonus. I have also spent a lot on Microsoft games and Sony games, but they don't offer me free games. Actually, Nintendo doesn't offer them either, because I live in Europe and they hate Europe


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 7, 2012)

Another World said:


> ShadowSoldier, on 07 July 2012 - 06:16 AM, said:
> 
> This stuff is free
> 
> ...



Totally agree with AW reward is reward, gift is gift. Those are not free by any means. Also, what a disapointment as rewards for "loyal customers" .. Come on, calendar, poster, archeo-gaming virtual console downloads.. Call me fanboy or whatever but see the permanent sales on PSN and the XBLA summer event to compare with greedy N handling of their "loyal customers" .. A miserable selection (while still overly priced) of "platinums" and now those poor rewards.. Ambassador thing for 3ds was a forced move by the whole community rightful yelling and IMHO the only real nice one was the Zelda four swords anniversary dl.. Does one move make it for countless missed.. ? I think not, while they still win the top spot in the industry, i almost put that jackie chan pic with the wtf look.. Just saying!

Also, Yuki Amano, i read you are 12 yo on your profile and this is the internet but please show some respect to the former staff, would not hurt..


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2012)

@[member='Another World']
@[member='XtremeCore']
@[member='ShadowSoldier']

You three are leaving the zone of rational thought and entering a philosophical argument that neither of you can win. Technically, all three of you are right, and I will tell you why from a practical standpoint.

Another World, _technically _you are obliged to purchase Nintendo goods to recieve these special items, making them not free, however!_ You have no obligation to collect them_, making them an extra bonus that you are not paying for. What you are paying for are _games in stores_. The calendar by itself is free, unless you count "typing the codes in" as labour. Moreover, there are instances where people do not buy games and acquire the codes in a different fashion - from friends and family. They recieve the calendar without buying any games at all, further underlining that it's a separate entity. Not only that, from what I understand, you can also get points for completing surveys, so unless you count spending time in-front of a PC clicking buttons as "payment", they could also be absolutely free.

ShadowSoldier, XtremeCore. The prizes are not free, or at least aren't supposed to. You have to purchase Nintendo products or acquire codes in some fashion to receive them, they are not in circulation for all the customers but only the selected few who paid Nintendo a specific amount of money, or so the system is supposed to work. It's not a "gift" that you get for simply being a member, it's a "prize" for being a member and making purchases actively, and seeing that they can't make a Goomba follow you around to make sure you're not cheating, Codes have to suffice for checking whether or not you're really buying things. You're going to say "surveys" like I had and I'm going to say "time is precious".

As you can see, everything depends on the angle at which you look at this situation. You can just as well cut it out now because there is no middle-ground.

I think "Rewards" is a good name for the prizes, as they reward Brand Loyalty and participating in Club activities, like the surveys. A "Gift" is a good name because you recieve it beside the games you purchased and actually wanted as a little bonus, which is always nice. We cannot forget that this program is only supposed to make us spend more, like Another World said, but while we're at it, we may as well enjoy what it has to offer, right? 

After all, it's "free" in the sense that it doesn't require any extra spending after buying the sufficient amount of games, and I don't need to underline that buying games was the primary objective throughout the year, not getting a calendar.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jul 7, 2012)

Another World, just for the record I agree with everything you've had to say about the program being an established system of incentives, and that the "prizes" (not gifts) are not "free." What I disagree with, however, is the idea that you have a right to expect something better than what Nintendo has offered here. Look back at the history of what has been given as Platinum rewards over the years and really, this year isn't what you could call better or worse. Last year it was a set a 'flair' pins. Then there was the Mario hat. And another year before that, a tiny injection-molded plastic multi-character figurine. None of the items offered as Platinum rewards could be argued to have even more than about a $6.99 cash value, so why would you expect this year to be any better than ever before? In fact, just for offering the several different prizes and also the game downloads as an alternative makes this probably the best year for variety of choice.

This was my second year getting Platinum. What I was offered (the cards, or the posters) is no better or worse than I expected. This is the level of 'appreciation', if you want to call it that, that NoA has established over the years. I knew this going in. And, I don't really have a problem with it. I don't buy Nintendo's systems and games to get the cheap schwag. Nintendo gives me the cheap schwag because I bought their stuff. "Free" it is not, but there is a distinction there.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jul 7, 2012)

Well this is better stuff than anything we get in Australia, Best item I got over there was a Mario towel.....Im not even joking here, Australia's Item selection is horrible!


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hanafuda said:


> I don't buy Nintendo's systems and games to get the cheap schwag. Nintendo gives me the cheap schwag because I bought their stuff. "Free" it is not, but there is a distinction there.


its not swag though since not everybody can get it


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 7, 2012)

Another World said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Your stupidity makes my head hurt
> ...



Well you know, your being kind of pushy with your opinions and everything, so why not? None of us are taking you to heart so you shouldn't take what we say to heart either


----------



## Another World (Jul 7, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Another World, _technically _you are obliged to purchase Nintendo goods to recieve these special items, making them not free, however!_ You have no obligation to collect them_, making them an extra bonus that you are not paying for. What you are paying for are _games in stores_. The calendar by itself is free, unless you count "typing the codes in" as labour. Moreover, there are instances where people do not buy games and acquire the codes in a different fashion - from friends and family. They recieve the calendar without buying any games at all, further underlining that it's a separate entity. Not only that, from what I understand, you can also get points for completing surveys, so unless you count spending time in-front of a PC clicking buttons as "payment", they could also be absolutely free.



your thoughts do make sense but i can still discuss the logic. it is true that there is no obligation to collect the items, however, regardless of if you collect them or not you paid for the right to collect them. this makes them "rewards" and not "free". it is also true that users can obtain free codes, but at the root this is not the concept of the program. it is a loop hole that does exist but it is rather difficult to track down enough codes to make a difference. unless perhaps that person has a rather large friend/family base who care little for the codes. you mentioned the surveys, but those only net you 10 coins on average (i do believe?), can only be taken once, and they are related to games you have already entered. they are not offering hundreds of surveys for free that can gain you enough coins to reach 600. however, i will admit that surveys can push the pot over the edge, yet they will never make such a large impact that they could make the rewards become "free".

no matter how it can be viewed, this is a program for items which are obtained after spending hundreds of dollars. i'll never be convinced that the items are "gifts" or "free" in value.



Hanafuda said:


> This was my second year getting Platinum. What I was offered (the cards, or the posters) is no better or worse than I expected.



a complaint can then exist that nintendo cares little for its customers? offering items that most likely cost under $5 to manufacture as rewards for spending hundreds of dollars? we will never be able to change corporations or their thinking, but we can always complain about it! =)

-another world


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2012)

Like I said, Another World, the item by itself is free of charge, you don't have to collect it and all you have to do is collect codes to acquire it - it's buying games that costs you and regardless of whether or not there would be a prize involved, you would still buy them. It's the games and consoles that are in the spotlight, the prizes are a loyalty reward. That said, participation in the program "costs", so, like I said, the angle matters the most in this argument - it's both free and not free.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 7, 2012)

Ive heard of numerous accounts of people getting 2 virtual console rewards, is that why the site went up and down numerous times?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 7, 2012)

If you are buying games _just_ so you can get coins, you're doing it wrong.
'nuff said.


----------



## Janthran (Jul 7, 2012)

Another World said:


> it is impossible to obtain the rewards without first paying for the game.


OBJECTION!
Lots of people give away to codes for free.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 7, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Another World said:
> 
> 
> > it is impossible to obtain the rewards without first paying for the game.
> ...


ADD TO STATEMENT! 
People give em away all the time in the trading forum.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jul 7, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > Another World said:
> ...



NOT SO FAST!

Someone paid for those codes to begin with.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 7, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> > Janthran said:
> ...


FOILED! 

I withdraw my statement...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 7, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> > Janthran said:
> ...



HOLD IT!

A lot of people take the codes out of games while browsing in the game shops.


----------



## Janthran (Jul 7, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > chavosaur said:
> ...


which is actually illegal
Anyway..


----------



## paulfalcon (Jul 7, 2012)

Janthran said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Thesolcity said:
> ...



TAKE THAT!!!
It's only illegal if you get caught! XD

On topic: I chose the cards, they look sexy... plus, I don't really hang or collect posters... it's be a wast for me. XD Plus, I have two of the games already.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 7, 2012)

I chose the cards as well, i can show them off better then the posters :3


----------



## Janthran (Jul 7, 2012)

paulfalcon said:


> TAKE THAT!!!
> It's only illegal if you get caught! XD
> 
> On topic: I chose the cards, they look sexy... plus, I don't really hang or collect posters... it's be a wast for me. XD Plus, I have two of the games already.


Stealing is stealing, whether you're caught or not.
You sicken me.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> > Janthran said:
> ...


And the person who used the codes got them for, well, free.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 8, 2012)

This argument is going nowhere but in circles.


----------



## Another World (Jul 8, 2012)

at the very root you must buy the game to get the code. so in a world were no one trades codes the rewards can never be free!

-another world


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 8, 2012)

Another World said:


> at the very root you must buy the game to get the code. so in a world were no one trades codes the rewards can never be free!
> 
> -another world


at the very root you must buy the game to get the code. so in a world were no codes were made and put into the boxes, the free gifts can't never be received!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 8, 2012)

So, basically, it's free if you buy the game for the game, and it's not free if you buy the game for the code.


----------



## Janthran (Jul 8, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> So, basically, it's free if you buy the game for the game, and it's not free if you buy the game for the code.


Stop oversimplifying, n00b


----------



## Another World (Jul 8, 2012)

if you bought the game you paid for the code. so the reward cost you money. entering for it also cost you time and time is money.

-another world


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 8, 2012)

Another World said:


> if you bought the game you paid for the code. so the reward cost you money. entering for it also cost you time and time is money.
> 
> -another world


If you bought the game you paid for the game.  The code is extra. If the code wasn't there, you would still pay the same price. So no, the gift didn't cost you money.

pssh... Posting your statement is costing you time therefor you are wasting money. 

I mean really. Anything you say, can be turn around and vice versa for what anyone else says.


----------



## Another World (Jul 8, 2012)

no, you get the code inside a new game. so if you bought the game new you also paid for the code. if the code wasn't there you bought the game used and thus paid a much cheaper price.

-another world


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 8, 2012)

Another World said:


> no, you get the code inside a new game. so if you bought the game new you also paid for the code. if the code wasn't there you bought the game used and thus paid a much cheaper price.
> 
> -another world


Pretty sure the game would cost the same price new if there was no code in it.


----------



## xbry23 (Jul 8, 2012)

I just got the cards. I wish I could get the cards and the game


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 8, 2012)

Another World said:


> no, you get the code inside a new game. so if you bought the game new you also paid for the code. if the code wasn't there you bought the game used and thus paid a much cheaper price.
> 
> -another world


Gees...

Put it this way, if Nintendo didn't made Club Nintendo (as in if Club Nintendo never existed) , the price of new games wouldn't have been effected.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh, and a heads-up if you try to redeem twice.


> Your Elite Status reward has already been redeemed.


----------



## XtremeCore (Jul 8, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Another World said:
> 
> 
> > no, you get the code inside a new game. so if you bought the game new you also paid for the code. if the code wasn't there you bought the game used and thus paid a much cheaper price.
> ...



That's what I've been trying to say for the previous posts. Apparently, he deemed it as "inconsequential". Oh well. 

Now you understand why NoA initially didn't want to have Club Nintendo. Some people would think that we're paying for the loyalty program.

On a side note, used games are not cheaper because of the code. They are cheaper because they are used. It doesn't make sense to pay for a refurbished product at the price of a new one.


----------



## xNicollas (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm platinum, but not from the US. Anyone wants the reward? I'll need your address, though.



Spoiler



Elite Status History
This is a history of the Elite Statuses you have earned since you have been a member of Club Nintendo.



*	2013 Elite Status: Did Not Qualify (40 coins)*


*	2012 Elite Status: Platinum (610 coins)*


*	2011 Elite Status: Did Not Qualify (30 coins)*


----------



## mattisgoku (Jul 8, 2012)

I just signed into Club Nintendo, and it said I have a gold reward to redeem.  But when I clicked on it, it then said I already redeemed it?


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 8, 2012)

For people who got a game, do you wait or get a game right then and there via a code?


chavosaur said:


> if your giving away the platinum reward ill take the posters unless someone claimed it allready  then ill own cards and posters


You may be a bit too late.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 8, 2012)

xNicollas said:


> I'm platinum, but not from the US. Anyone wants the reward? I'll need your address, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if your giving away the platinum reward ill take the posters unless someone claimed it allready  then ill own cards and posters


----------



## xNicollas (Jul 8, 2012)

Sorry, someone already pmed me.


----------



## BenRK (Jul 8, 2012)

Am I the only one who isn't getting a choice in reward? It's only letting me pick the playing cards.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 8, 2012)

too bad for me, i dont own a wii.

Also, since i dont live in us, i could only choose metriod or mario.


----------



## BenRK (Jul 8, 2012)

Nevermind. It was an issue with Chrome. A different web browser and I could pick stuff just fine.

... I picked the cards...

I hope they're damage resistant. Laminated or whatever. Able to survive actual use.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 8, 2012)

Are the posters worth it?


----------



## Janthran (Jul 8, 2012)

It's still down for me..


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow, that Ace Attorney banter a couple pages back was really... something. Made my night.  Anyway...

I got gold status. Already own Majora's Mask on both N64 and GCN. Already played Super Mario Kart before, and not interested. And not at all interested in Mario vs. DK: March of the Minis. And I don't think I've used a physical calendar in at least 3 years. Meanwhile, I've never owned Metroid II, and I've been meaning to fully play through it for a long time, anyway. Metroid II it is.


----------



## SGTREEVEEN (Jul 11, 2012)

Metroid II FTW \m/


> if you bought the game you paid for the code. so the reward cost you money. entering for it also cost you time and time is money.
> 
> -another world


Wow wow wow guy! It is awsome! So some staff have to paid me, right? I'm posting on this forum and it also cost me time and time is money.
You don't have to get those gifts if you don't want to. I have a friend and he don't even know the existence of codes and gifts (I always take all of his code=)))

I buy game for game itself. So even if I don't get any gift I still have to buy games. You too, right?
You don't get any discout if you don't want code. So guys, DEAL WITH IT!


----------



## Zombie_X (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm a Platinum member and can't download any of them. It says I need to be a Platinum or Gold member. I've tried clearing my cache, deleting cookies, using different browsers and I stillg et that error. I have about 700 Coins as well so I don't know what's going on here.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 14, 2012)

I think the best option for some of you is to contact Nintendo.


----------

